# What Info needed on Company stamps?



## Shepahoy (2 Apr 2009)

Hi, 
Besides the Company name, what other info is needed on Stamp.

Company no?
Address not sure if that is needed?

Thx


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Apr 2009)

If you mean a regular rubber ink stamp to use on normal documents then the Company name, CRO no, Address, Phone number and often VAT umber would be often seen. If you mean the official seal for sealing documents, then the company name and CRO number is usually all that is on that.


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Apr 2009)

Only the company name appears on any company seal that I have ever used/seen, not the number.


----------



## Shepahoy (3 Apr 2009)

Could I get away with company name and company no.

Its to stamp documents so they are official from my office.


----------



## MandaC (4 Apr 2009)

I think the OP is talking about a rubber stamp as opposed to a company seal?

Must check my box of seals to see if they have numbers on because I dont know off the top of my head.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Apr 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Only the company name appears on any company seal that I have ever used/seen, not the number.


 
My Institute shows the CRO number on their seal ( in the centre with the name round the rim) as affixed to practising certificates. I also see seals with co name only.


----------



## pd2006 (5 Apr 2009)

I have seals that have the company number in the centre and the name around the rim.


----------



## oopsbuddy (6 Apr 2009)

Definitely not looking for any disagreement over this point, and I would even agree that putting the company number makes very good sense (as it is the one constant in a company's existence) but I have never come across a seal with a company number on it. Rubber stamps are, of course, a different matter, and can include pretty well whatever the owner wants (within reason!).


----------

